# Other Pets > Birds >  Pita

## BallPythonWannaBe

Hello! I am back for a little while to post an update on the Budgies (Parakeets) and on my new pet! The new pet in the house is my 15 yr old female Goffin's Cockatoo. She is adorable and I'm pretty sure she owns me, not the other way around. The budgies also got a GIANT cage (The pervrue XL flight cage). I will post pictures of the Budgies, Pita and the new cage. Off to go make some bird chop!

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

https://ibb.co/bZM9w7
She does have minor plucking issues which started after her first owner died. She loves cuddles  :Smile:  FYI there is such thing as bread for birds

----------

_Prognathodon_ (05-07-2018)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

https://ibb.co/g6VKw7
Just realized her head wasn't in the pic

----------

_Prognathodon_ (05-07-2018)

----------

